# Conferme.



## lolapal (23 Settembre 2013)

Oggi non ho avuto molto tempo per scrivere qui.

Ho parlato di nuovo con Bagnino.

Cronaca: sono arrivata tardi, ma lui era sul vialetto. Ho parcheggiato la bicicletta e abbiamo parlato. Ho potuto constatare che il mio corpo è rimasto ben connesso al cervello e ho potuto tranquillamente sostenere una conversazione confidenziale: aggiornamenti sulle famiglie, mi ha dato una buona notizia, e racconti sulla giornata, io avevo un impegno importante per mia madre. Piacevole, soprattutto perché quel senso di angoscia che avevo sabato è scomparso e non è tornato neanche nel pomeriggio. Insomma, non ci ho pensato per niente, anzi ho pensato tanto a Marito, alla sua bellezza e dolcezza e a quanto lo amo.

Sto guarendo, sì, sto guarendo e credo di iniziare a godere dei frutti che tutte queste nuove sensazioni comunque mi danno e mi hanno dato. E credo anche che Bagnino in qualche modo abbia capito o si sia rassegnato, perché ha cambiato atteggiamento, niente battute e doppi sensi.
Almeno oggi è stato così.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Settembre 2013)

brava nonna  la cattiva ragazza ha colpito il maritino...


----------



## lolapal (25 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart;bt9206 ha detto:
			
		

> brava nonna  la cattiva ragazza ha colpito il maritino...


 :smile:
Maritino che tra due settimane parte per viaggio di lavoro...


----------

